# Clutch Problem!!



## ajchester_19 (Dec 30, 2013)

i have a 2002 Nissan Altima 3.5se 5 speed manual transmission and i replaced my clutch with a stage 2 clutch but after i got it all back together it took a while to get pressure back in the pedal and get it back in gear. I bought a new slave cylinder and took the master cylinder out and cleaned it up (seemed like it was working fine so i didnt buy a new one). Ive been having to start my car up and let it run for about 10 minutes just to barely get it into gear then drive it for about 5 miles to have it have enough pressure to shift easily but not still not as much pressure as it should have. But while driving a while it will lose pressure. I have driven almost 500 miles on it and its still having this problem. Ive looked everywhere but cant find the right solution.. PLEASEEEEEEEE HELP ME  lol i might have left some info out but cant think of it right now so if you have any question feel free to ask! Just please help!


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you tried bleeding it again. It sounds like you still have trapped air in the system. Or partial blockage in the fluid line.


----------



## ajchester_19 (Dec 30, 2013)

otto888man said:


> Have you tried bleeding it again. It sounds like you still have trapped air in the system. Or partial blockage in the fluid line.


i bled it about 5 times and everytime I bled it, it would stick to the floor. It took forever to get pressure back in the pedal and after about 5 times of bleeding it, it never got better so when I got pressure back in the pedal, I gave up. What do you suggest?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Reference:
NTB02-025

Date:
March 1, 2002

2002 ALTIMA: CLUTCH ADJUSTMENT
APPLIED VEHICLE(S):
2002 Altima (L31) with Manual Transmission

Service Information

If any of the following apply to a 2002 Altima with manual transmission;
^ Clutch pedal does not fully return to the top of its travel,

^ Clutch pedal sticks down, near or at the floor,

^ Manual transmission is difficult to shift,

^ Recent clutch replacement.

Check the four following items:
^ ASCD switch may require adjustment.

^ Clutch pedal clevis pin may not be floating freely in the pedal clevis and clutch pedal bore.

^ Clutch pedal may not have free range of movement.

^ Clutch hydraulic system may contain air

Refer to the Service Procedure below to inspect and service these areas, if necessary.

Service Procedure
1. Verify the incident as described in the Service Information section.

2. Check the ASCD Switch clearance.

a. Check to see if the clutch pedal clevis pin (see Figure 1) floats freely in the bore of the clutch pedal. It should not be bound by the clevis or clutch pedal.



b. If the pin is not free, adjust the clearance between the threaded barrel of the ASCD Switch and the pedal stopper rubber (see Figure 1). Adjust to a clearance of 0.004"- 0.020" (0.1-0.5 mm) by loosening the lock nut and turning the ASCD Switch rearward (counter-clockwise).

c. Tighten the lock nut.

d. Verify that the clutch pedal clevis pin floats freely in the bore of the clutch pedal. It should not be bound by the clevis or clutch pedal.

TRAINING TIP:
^ The clutch pedal clevis pin (see Figure 1) must float freely in the clevis and clutch pedal bore. This will help to insure that the clutch master cylinder is fully retracted.

^ Full retraction ensures that the pressure side of the plunger is opened to the oil reservoir in the master cylinder and can maintain a full oil charge for the next stroke.

^ A full oil charge guarantees complete disengagement (release) of the pressure plate.

^ Complete disengagement ensures the pressure plate will produce enough return force to overcome the clutch pedal assist spring force and any pedal friction. This will help ensure that the master cylinder is fully retracted.

3. Check clutch pedal stroke for free range of movement.

a. Remove the clutch pedal clevis pin and manually move the pedal up and down to determine if it moves freely.

b. If any sticking is noted, replace the clutch pedal assembly with the one from the Parts Information section of this Bulletin. Re-assemble the pedal and re-verify that the clevis pin floats freely in the bore of the pedal.

4. Bleed the clutch hydraulic system. Refer to "Clutch Fluid Air Bleeding Procedure" on page CL-8 in the Service Manual.

NOTE o notuse a vacuum assist or any other type of power bleeder on this system.

You will not be able to purge all the air.

Follow the Service Manual. Use the standard, two-person process to pump and bleed air from this hydraulic system.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Air Bleeding Procedure




Bleed air according to the following procedure.
Carefully monitor fluid level at reservoir tank during bleeding operation.
When bleeding the air from the clutch fluid, first bleed the air from the operating cylinder air bleed valve and then from the bleed connector air bleed valve.

Top off reservoir with new recommended brake fluid.
Connect a transparent vinyl tube to the air bleeder valve on the clutch operating cylinder.
Fully depress the clutch pedal several times.
With clutch pedal depressed, open the bleeder valve to release air.
Close the bleeder valve.
Repeat steps 3 through 5 until clear brake fluid comes out of the air bleeder valve. Air bleeder valve tightening torque: 5.9 - 9.8 Nm (0.6 - 1.0 kgf-cm, 52 - 87 inch lbs.) 

Perform steps 1 through 6 for bleeding air from the air bleeder valve on the bleed connector.


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice info. Thanks for posting.


----------

